# Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch? ​*
*Der lebende Köderfisch ist in weiten Teilen Deutschlands verboten. Was passiert, wenn sich ein Fisch, wie eine gierige Schwarzmundgrundel, sich den Wurm reinzieht , ohne dass man in der Strömung den Biss bemerkt? Ist das dann ein lebender Köderfisch, oder einfach Pech für die Grundel?*

Wenn man einen Biss einer Grundel nicht gleich mitkriegt (Aalangeln, 6er Haken, Wurm, Strömung, schweres Blei z. B.), ist es dann schon Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch?

Wie lange "darf" ich nichts merken, bevors Angeln mit lebendem Köfi ist?

Was ist, wenn ich Maden am Ring oder sowas anbiete (wie am Haar), ist dann auch Angeln mit lebendem Köfi, wenn da die Grundel nuckelt??

Und wenn ich statt Ring nen kleinen Haken für die Maden nehme und die Grundel sich aufhängt, und drüber der größere Haken ist?? 

Welche Montage könnte als Absicht (Überbeisser) unterstellt werden, welche nicht?

Ich find die Fragen spannend.....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

An einem See in Bayern war es gängige Praxis, zuerst ein Maiskorn, zwei Maden und dann den lebenden Bürschling an der Lippe anzuködern... so weit ich weiß, wurde wirklich nie einer dafür belangt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Ich würd ja NIEEEE zuerst mal jemand Absicht unterstellen..

:g:g:g

Aber ich finde die Frage in heutigen Zeiten schon berechtigt.. 

Auch wie dann wer was beweisen will/wollte??

Oder das überhaupt rechtlich aussieht (Einzelfallbetrachtung eh klar, deswegen die unterschiedlichen Beispiele)..


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Ganz ohne eine gewisse Mutwilligkeit wirds aber kaum gehen. Welche Grundel hakt sich bitte freiwillig so, dass die Hakenspitze schön frei bleibt!? 

Spätestens da wird dir ein halbwegs begabter "Gegner" zum Problemchen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Siehe Madenring/Überbeisser..


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Ich hätte keine Probleme damit, einen großen Einzelhaken samt Alibi- Maiskorn mit einer lebenden Grundel zu garnieren!
Ich mache dies zwar nicht, nehme lieber Rotaugen/Rotfedern, wenns auf Waller geht.
Der Grund ist, ich habe mal (im Board) gelesen, dass die Grundel sich dann gerne eingräbt wenn sie die Chance hat, z.b. auf Sand oder feinem Kiesgrund!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

die könnten ja  auch fehlbeissen (Rotauge) - nur, je größer der Fisch, desto eher merkste auch Biss in Strömung (oder musst das verdächtige wackeln der Rutenspitze erklären können)...


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Wenn ich an einer Wallermontage einen lebenden Weißfisch verwende, dann bin ich wohl generell in Erklärungsnot?
Bei einer Grundel in geschilderter Montage, kann ich dem Kontro auch nicht erklären, warum sich das Viech den Haken reinwürgen musste?
Letzteres ist selbsterklärend!

Nachtrag:

Weiß noch jemand, wo der Thread mit den Bildern der Suizid Grundeln ist?

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn ich an einer Wallermontage einen lebenden Weißfisch verwende, dann bin ich wohl generell in Erklärungsnot?


Darum gehts ja nicht, wir gehen ja erst mal nicht von Absicht aus, gelle??
;-)))



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bei einer Grundel in geschilderter Montage, kann ich dem Kontro auch nicht erklären, warum sich das Viech den Haken reinwürgen musste?


Die Frage ist da eben genau, wie das im Ernstfall wohl bewertet werden würde von einem Richte, wenn ein Kontrolleur oder Entenpolizist meint, von Dir verarscht worden zu sein und das dennoch anzeigt...

Freie Beweiswürdigung beim Richter, wenn der dem Kontrolletti glaubt statt Dir, weil er sich das als Nichtangler nicht vorstellen kann, dass sowas passieren kann - und dann??.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Ist mir im Sommer sogar mal passiert (stand auch im Live vom Wasser-Thread).

Gefeedert in der Elbe, wollte eigentlich Brassen ärgern. Geärgert haben mich aber die Grundeln, mitunter nicht die Bisse gemerkt, dann geht die Spitze mal richtig krum und dran hängt nen 30er Barsch, der sich die gerade gehakte Grundel reingepfiffen hat.
Mit Krabben ist mir das ebenso ergangen, auch die attackierten die gerade nuckelnde Grundel.

Wie man das nun rechtlich sieht, ka, aber ich glaube wenn der Kontrolletti in dem Moment neben mir stehen und kein Grundelbiss wie ich auch sieht, aber kurz danach den Einschlag, würde der das sicher ähnlich sehen wie ich auch...kein aktives angeln mit lebenden KöFi.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wie man das nun rechtlich sieht, ka, aber ich glaube wenn der Kontrolletti in dem Moment neben mir stehen und kein Grundelbiss wie ich auch sieht, aber kurz danach den Einschlag, würde der das sicher ähnlich sehen wie ich auch...kein aktives angeln mit lebenden KöFi.



Dann ja vermutlich (wenn da die Grundel noch erkennbar wäre überhaupt)..

Aber wenn er Dich Angeln rausholen lässt zum kontrollieren, und es hängt ne lebende Grundel dran??

Bei nem lebenden Köfi auf Grund zuckts ja auch nicht ständig...

Das wär eher mein gedachtes Szenario...


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Hier kontrollieren eigentlich ausschliesslich ehrenamtliche aus den Vereinen, ich denke da sind sowohl  genug Fachwissen als auch Verständnis vorhanden um in keine Schwulitäten zu kommen.
Hatte auch schon winzige Rotaugen an der heavy feedee hängen. Solange es keine Karpfenrute mit Stahlvorfach oder eine Stellfischrute ist denke ich nicht dass da was passieren würde


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Du hast die Antwort aufs Rechtliche im Eingangsposting schon gegeben. Es wäre eine Unterstellung.
Geht sowas vor Gericht, würde wohl gar nichts passieren weil Aussage gegen Aussage steht. Ausser der Richter ist Petaindianer.

Allerdings wäre es richtig doof so zu angeln. Die Grundel würde sich ziemlich sicher unter den nächsten Stein oder Wurzel verpissen oder sich zumindest eingraben. Das einzige was man dann hätte, wäre ein Köder, der für Räuber kaum auffindbar wäre. Nebenbei erhöhen sich die Chancen für einen Abriß der Montage erheblich.
Jeder der in früheren Zeiten mit lebenden Köderfischen geangelt hat, weiss das man an einer Grundmontage nur Fischlein benutzen sollte, die nach oben streben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Geht sowas vor Gericht, würde wohl gar nichts passieren *weil Aussage gegen Aussage steht*. Ausser der Richter ist Petaindianer.


Achtung!
Das ist so falsch und hat rechtlich erstmal nix zu bedeuten, wenn Aussage gegen Aussage steht. 
Deswegen mein Hinweis auf das freie Beweiswürdigungsrecht des Richters, weil der schlicht entscheiden darf, kann und soll, welcher Aussage er glaubt und welcher nicht oder ob er doch Zweifel hat.

Auf "Aussage gegen Aussage" hoffen, ist juristisch arg dünnes Eis..

Siehe dazu auch § 286 Zivilprozessordnung oder § 261 Strafprozessordnung..

Dazu sagt der Bundesgerichtshof auch, dass es nur maßgeblich wäre, ob der Richter persönlich von der Wahrheit der Tatsachenbehauptung überzeugt ist.


----------



## geomas (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Eine eindeutige Antwort auf Deine Frage wird Dir keiner geben können, Thomas.

Letztlich wäre man in so einer Situation (wie von Bimmelrudi beschrieben) vom Wohlwollen des Fischereiaufsehers abhängig. Oder von der des Richters, falls es vor den Kadi geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Vielleicht kommt ja einer mit Erfahrung um die Ecke...


----------



## geomas (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt ja einer mit Erfahrung um die Ecke...



...gut möglich, hängt letztlich aber immer noch vom Wohlwollen und ja auch der aktuellen Stimmung/Persönlichkeit des Kontrolleurs ab.
Wenn der ohnehin schon wegen irgendwas „geladen” ist, dann Gute Nacht!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Nicht nur Wohlwollen.
Letztlich müßte ja der FA dem Richter soweit glaubhaft machen, das ich absichtlich Grundeln fange um sie gleich am Haken als Köder zu lassen.

Auch wenn der Richter mal null Plan vom Angeln hat, kann man jedem Menschen einigermaßen einfach erklären, das auf sehr kleine Haken die sich ne Grundel reinhaut, wohl kaum auch noch nen Räuber dran hängen bleibt.
Zumal die Grundel ja selbst den Haken im Maulbereich hat und nicht auf andre Art und Weise angeködert wurde
Dafür müßte der Fa das Tackle begutachten und dementsprechend notieren/Fotos machen oder gar einziehen und als Beweismittel vortragen.
Die Aussage alleine wird denk ich mal kaum Beweis genug sein, außer derjenige hat jetzt wirklich mit angehender KöFirute hantiert.

Ansonsten könnte jeder gescheite Angler auch vor Gericht eine schwammige Aussage des FA einfach mit Fakten widerlegen, auch so, das es selbst ein Laie versteht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*



> ..gut möglich, hängt letztlich aber immer noch vom Wohlwollen und ja auch der aktuellen Stimmung/Persönlichkeit des Kontrolleurs ab.
> Wenn der ohnehin schon wegen irgendwas „geladen” ist, dann Gute Nacht!


eh klar, wie in der Ehe , wenn Du zu spät nach Hause kommst - dann ist der Grund auch wurscht ;-)))



> Ansonsten könnte jeder gescheite Angler auch vor Gericht eine schwammige Aussage des FA einfach mit Fakten widerlegen, auch so, das es selbst ein Laie versteht.


würd ich nicht drauf wetten..

Und ich muss doch mal den Thread mit den Suizid-Grundeln suchen (den Taxidermist anführte)  - die schieben sich an echt großen Haken hoch, da ist ein Barsch noch ein kleines Großmaul dagegen..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Deswegen nennt man auch alle seine Liebschaften einfach nur Schatzi....kann man nicht viel versemmeln :q


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> würd ich nicht drauf wetten..
> 
> Und ich muss doch mal den Thread mit den Suizid-Grundeln suchen (den Taxidermist anführte)  - die schieben sich an echt großen Haken hoch, da ist ein Barsch noch ein kleines Großmaul dagegen..



Dazu müßte mir dann aber bewiesen werden, das ich das mit Vorsatz mache.
Versuch das mal ohne direktes Gespräch mit demjenigen oder ohne genau zu wissen, wie er gefischt hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Wieso Vorsatz? Ist auch ohne Vorsatz verboten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*



Dropshot schrieb:


> dass man nicht an A*** gerät, die einem etwas unterstellen wollen bzw. unfähige Richter.


logo, deswegen weise ich ja immer auf Beweiswürdigungsfreiheit hin....

Manchmal wundert man sich schon, was wie bestraft wird und as nicht (Beispiel aktuell: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333757 )

Und so ne "Sche....." - Grundel kann sich wirklich "aufhängen", ohne dass man was merkt. 

Auch an großen, "Barsch/Zander"-tauglichen Haken..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Ja natürlich.

Aber frag dich doch einfach mal wie er die Beweislast führen will bei einem Friedfischangler, der mit der Feeder/Matchrute und Maden geangelt hat.
Demjenigen zu unterstellen, er würde mit lebenden KöFi angeln, wäre nichts andres als zu behaupten, die Erde ist ne Scheibe.

Und selbst, sagen wir mal ein Grundangler der seinen Wurm badet, kannste das schwerlich unterstellen...auch wenn sein Zielfisch nicht zwingend nen Weißfisch sein wird, wird er es wohl kaum mit nem Wurm auf Zander oder Hecht absehen.

Von daher wäre es ja dann schon vorsätzlich anzunehmen, das derjenige ganz gezielt so angelt..um zum einen erstmal ne Grundel ans Band zu kriegen und diese dann da auch so zu belassen.
Welcher ernsthafte Raubfischangler macht das aber, wohlwissend das der Räuber besser gehakt werden kann, wenn der Haken auch gut im Maul greifen kann?

Du gehst ja bei deiner Frage vom nicht alltäglichen Fall aus, das der Angler den Biss der Grundel nicht bemerkt, aber darauf den Biss des Räubers auf eben jene bereits am Haken sitzende Grundel.
Und der Kontrolletti ihn darauf hin möglichweise anzeigen wird mit Grund der Verwendung des lebenden Köderfisches.

Wenn das Tackle des Anglers nicht wirklich nach Raubfischtackle ausschaut, er nicht beobachtet wurde wie er fischt, kein Gespräch gab und lediglich die Kontrolle zum Zeitpunkt des Fanges erfolgt...

...frag dich doch mal selber wie da die Beweisführung erfolgreich sein soll ohne das diese Argumente nicht gleich wieder in der Luft zerrissen werden und es letztlich nen Zufallsfang war.

Die Story wird freilich anders, wenn derjenige nur den Friedfischschein hat und den zufällig gefangenen Räuber nicht direkt wieder zurücksetzt, sondern womöglich eintütet.
Dann gehts aber auch nicht mehr um lebender KöFi


----------



## Kurbel (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Für mich ist es nicht amüsant in solchen Winterlochthemen.lesen zu müssen, wie man anglerfeindlichen Mitlesern die Argumente  noch liefert, von denen sie vielleicht vorher nichts wussten, damit sie damit Angler in Schwierigkeiten bringen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Vielleicht wachen dann mal ein paar auf und fangen an, für anglerfreundlichere Gesetze zu kämpfen??


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Genau..schweigen wir lieber und verkriechen uns wieder in unsre dunklen Höhlen.

Man kann auch alles schwarz malen. Abgesehen davon ist auch ein Petaindianer nicht davor gefeit, mal in Pfiffis Häufchen zu latschen oder ihm die Taube aufs Autodach kackt....ist auch nur Biomasse. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist auch ein Petaindianer nicht davor gefeit, mal in Pfiffis Häufchen zu latschen oder ihm die Taube aufs Autodach kackt....ist auch nur Biomasse. :q


:q:q:q:q


----------



## Kurbel (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Ha,Ha selten so gelacht.Die Peta kontrolliert keine Ruten. Aber 
die Entenpolizei schon. Einfach nur schwach eure Antwort.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

@ Dropshot:
Intention verstanden

#6#6#6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*



Kurbel schrieb:


> Ha,Ha selten so gelacht.Die Peta kontrolliert keine Ruten. Aber
> die Entenpolizei schon. Einfach nur schwach eure Antwort.



Auch die WaPo kontrolliert nicht willkürlich deine Ruten.#d
Dafür muß erstmal ein Verdacht vorliegen um diesen belegen oder eben widerlegen zu können.
Das einzige was sie kontrollieren ohne alledem sind deine Dokumente...gerade hier bei uns in S-A sind die doch allesamt mehr wie freundlich und nicht anglerfeindlich.
Das die Wapo mal die Köder sehen wollte, ist locker schon 30 Jahre her und hab ich so nur am MLK in der Winterzeit beim Quappenangeln erlebt (einbringen von Fischen aus fremden Gewässern).
Genau deshalb hat damals quasi jeder auch nur mit grünen Heringen auf Quappen im Kanal geangelt...die konnte man im Fischladen kaufen.


----------



## Kurbel (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Wenn mit S-A Sachsen Anhalt gemeint ist habe ich da andere
 Erfahrungen.Die kommen mit ihrem Boot auf der Elbe angerauscht und haben dich mit dem Glas schon lange im Blick. Und dann wird alles kontrolliert inclusive der Köder. Und das weil sie wissen,daß auch mit nicht ganz toten Köderfischen geangelt wird. Und der Trick mit Maiskorn und Made kannte ich bisher nicht. Ob die Entenpolizei ihn kannte vermag ich nicht zu sagen.
Ich halte nichts von der Art Angelei, aber auch nichts davon, na ja wie eben vorher schon mal geschrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

wir gehen ja schon davon aus, dass es NICHT Absicht ist, sondern sich die Grundeln versehentlich aufhängen - mehrfach geschrieben, auch gleich zu Beginn!.

Man muss nicht immer gleich das schlechteste denken...


----------



## Trollwut (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ganz ohne eine gewisse Mutwilligkeit wirds aber kaum gehen. Welche Grundel hakt sich bitte freiwillig so, dass die Hakenspitze schön frei bleibt!?
> 
> Spätestens da wird dir ein halbwegs begabter "Gegner" zum Problemchen werden.



Ich hab schon mit einem Haken 2 Grundeln gefangen, da gibts nix, wasses nicht gibt


----------



## Sicmatron (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Spannend ist es am Meer, da gibt es ja viele Räuber, die sich den gefangenen Kleinfisch reinziehen. Hatte schon einmal einen kleinen Barrakuda am 16`er Haken, da er sich den kleinen Fisch geschnappt hat, der sich mein Garnelenstück geholt hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich hab schon mit einem Haken 2 Grundeln gefangen,* da gibts nix, wasses nicht gibt*


GENAU SO seh ich das bei den Viechern auch!!


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*



Sicmatron schrieb:


> Spannend ist es am Meer, da gibt es ja viele Räuber, die sich den gefangenen Kleinfisch reinziehen. Hatte schon einmal einen kleinen Barrakuda am 16`er Haken, da er sich den kleinen Fisch geschnappt hat, der sich mein Garnelenstück geholt hat.



Der Dorsch auf meinem Profilbild ist ein "Überbeißer"  
Habe auf einem Unterwasserberg mit den Makrelenpaternoster auf Köderfische geangelt. Beim Hochdrehen eines kleinens Köhlers hat sich der Dorsch dann den Köhler gepackt. Kommt oft vor, im Meer


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wir gehen ja schon davon aus, dass es NICHT Absicht ist, sondern sich die Grundeln versehentlich aufhängen - mehrfach geschrieben, auch gleich zu Beginn!.
> 
> Man muss nicht immer gleich das schlechteste denken...



Dein Ernst ? liest sich aber irgendwie anders #d.

falls jemand wirklich längere Zeit eine gehakte Grundel nicht bemerkt, fände ich es ok wenn er Ärger bekommt. Wenn es dann nicht wegen Angeln mit leb. Köderfisch ist, dann weil er seine Ruten nicht beaufsichtigen kann. Da gibts dann auch keinen Spielraum.
Aber ehrlich gesagt, habe ich den Thread für einen Winterlochfüller gehalten...


----------



## Saltywata (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Wenn du wie ich eine Karpfenrute zum feedern missbrauchst, kann es bei der Strömung und einem 140g Blei durchaus mal sein, das man einen Biss nicht bemerkt. Ich hatte sogar schon Barbenbisse in der Strömung, die ich für Treibgut gehalten habe.
So jetzt kann man mich für inkompetent/unerfahren halten, was an sich bestimmt nicht ganz falsch ist. Aber fakt ist ich meine es ehrlich und verhalte mich am Wasser nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen. Ich habe am Rhein schon Grundeln auf alles mögliche gehakt, sogar auf andere Grundeln, wobei erste tot angeboten wurde und die zweite sich bäuchlings auf den 1er Haken gespießt hatte, der eigentlich für den Zander gedacht war. In Folge stand ich mit einem Kumpel zwei Zigarettenlängen und wir rätselten, was für ein Räuber so seltsame Faxen nach dem Biss macht.
Die Grundeln beißen auch auf fast alles, selbst ein 6er Haken hält sie nicht ab, auch wenn man sich bei der 9cm Grundel fragt, ob sie bei einer Eierschlange in die Lehre gegangen ist um den Draht ins Maul zu kriegen. 
Nur ganz ehrlich, wenn ich als Aufseher komme und die Grundel ist durch den Schädel angeködert, an einer schweren Grundblei/U-Posen Montage, samt Vorfach zum Raubfischangeln...dann rettet mich die Schweinchenschlau Made, sofern ich sie auf den Haken für Waller/Zander kriege auch nicht mehr. Höchstens bei Aal wäre es vielleicht noch glaubwürdig, aber selbst da wäre ich skeptisch. Etwas anderes ist es, wenn Kamerad Aufseher bewusst über den Verstoß hinwegsehen will, aber da reicht dann vermutlich auch, die Argumentation “Biss nicht gemerkt“, ohne das Madentheater.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Dein Ernst ? liest sich aber irgendwie anders #d.
> 
> falls jemand wirklich längere Zeit eine gehakte Grundel nicht bemerkt, fände ich es ok wenn er Ärger bekommt.


Du hast da nicht viel Erfahrung mit Grundeln, oder? Starke Rute, viel Blei, Strömung, Grundel nuckeln sich oft hoch am Köder und bleiben dann liegen.

Da siehste wirklich oft Bisse nicht/kaum, bei Festblei ists ganz vorbei..

Saltywata hat das ganz gut beschrieben..


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Beim Aalangeln kontrolliere ich alle 30 Minuten die Köder. Ich will da nämlich vermeiden, dass da eine Grundel unbemerkt dranhängt. 
Wenns nicht nötig wäre - würde ich es nicht machen. Und mich stattdessen im Anglerstuhl zurücklehnen. 

Manchmal bekommt man die Bisse der Grundeln mit, manchmal aber auch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Manchmal bekommt man die Bisse der Grundeln mit,* manchmal aber auch nicht.*


EBEN!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*



Saltywata schrieb:


> Wenn du wie ich eine Karpfenrute zum feedern missbrauchst, kann es bei der Strömung und einem 140g Blei durchaus mal sein, das man einen Biss nicht bemerkt. Ich hatte sogar schon Barbenbisse in der Strömung, die ich für Treibgut gehalten habe.
> So jetzt kann man mich für inkompetent/unerfahren halten, was an sich bestimmt nicht ganz falsch ist. Aber fakt ist ich meine es ehrlich und verhalte mich am Wasser nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen. Ich habe am Rhein schon Grundeln auf alles mögliche gehakt, sogar auf andere Grundeln, wobei erste tot angeboten wurde und die zweite sich bäuchlings auf den 1er Haken gespießt hatte, der eigentlich für den Zander gedacht war. In Folge stand ich mit einem Kumpel zwei Zigarettenlängen und wir rätselten, was für ein Räuber so seltsame Faxen nach dem Biss macht.
> Die Grundeln beißen auch auf fast alles, selbst ein 6er Haken hält sie nicht ab, auch wenn man sich bei der 9cm Grundel fragt, ob sie bei einer Eierschlange in die Lehre gegangen ist um den Draht ins Maul zu kriegen.
> Nur ganz ehrlich, wenn ich als Aufseher komme und die Grundel ist durch den Schädel angeködert, an einer schweren Grundblei/U-Posen Montage, samt Vorfach zum Raubfischangeln...dann rettet mich die Schweinchenschlau Made, sofern ich sie auf den Haken für Waller/Zander kriege auch nicht mehr. Höchstens bei Aal wäre es vielleicht noch glaubwürdig, aber selbst da wäre ich skeptisch. Etwas anderes ist es, wenn Kamerad Aufseher bewusst über den Verstoß hinwegsehen will, aber da reicht dann vermutlich auch, die Argumentation “Biss nicht gemerkt“, ohne das Madentheater.



Szenario:
Ausgelegte Grundmontage-Würmern am 2er Haken, für den gewünschten Räucherwels. |rolleyes
Es zuppelt immer wieder mal leicht / vermutlich hat eine Grundel den Würmbündel entdeckt. #c
Der Aufseher kommt vorbei und fragt, na was haben wir den da? |bigeyes
Antwort: Vermutlich eine Grundel die den Würmbündel für sich entdeckt hat! |kopfkrat
Vielleicht aber auch ein Aal, der da ganz vorsichtig an die Sache rangeht. |rolleyes
Also Anhieb, man weiß ja nie. #a
Zum Vorschein kommt, oh Mist, doch nur eine Grundel welche durch den großen Hacken im Maulwinkel/Nasenloch/Schädel gehakt ist. |bigeyes 

Was nun? 
Hab ich nun Pech gehabt, weil die Grundel den Haken nicht ganz reingewürgt hat? |krach:


----------



## MikeHawk (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Man muss doch das ganze doch garnicht aufs Federn beschränken.


 Ich war am Freitag NUR 2 Stunden auf Barsch angeln. In der Zeit hatte ich 3 Hechte am Haken....als Überbeißer auf die kleinen Barsche.....Aufgrund der Tiefe muss ich die Barsche an den Spot sehr langsam hochkurbeln damit sie überleben.

 Könnte man ja als ganz langsames aktives Angeln mit Lebendköfi auslegen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

EBEN - und je nach Aufesehr (und evtl. nachfolgend Richter) kann das durchaus unterschiedlich beurteilt und gewertet werden


----------



## Saltywata (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*



> Szenario:
> Ausgelegte Grundmontage-Würmern am 2er Haken, für den gewünschten Räucherwels.
> Es zuppelt immer wieder mal leicht / vermutlich hat eine Grundel den Würmbündel entdeckt.
> Der Aufseher kommt vorbei und fragt, na was haben wir den da?
> ...




Nehmen wir mal den gestellten Fall, dann würde ich argumentieren, dass dieses der absolut unwahrscheinlichste Fall ist. Das die Grundeln gierig genug sind um am Köder zu knabbern geschenkt, aber das entscheidende ist doch das die Chance bei einem auseinandertreibenden Köder wie einem Wurmbündel der Grundel einen amtlichen Nasenhaken zu verpassen verschwindend gering sein dürfte. Die Grundel müsste ja quasi zum Zeitpunkt des Anhiebs nur die Hakenspitze im 90° Winkel im Maul haben, und da ist soweit ich das beurteilen kann, im allgemeinen nicht viel zu holen, jedenfalls lass ich die immer frei. Desweiteren ist ein Wurmbündel auch erheblich mehr Aufwand als eine einzige "Alibi-Made", in einer Grundel an einer Raubfischmontage, und die Glaubwürdigkeit der Story sinkt mit jeder Kontrolle.



> Was nun?
> Hab ich nun Pech gehabt, weil die Grundel den Haken nicht ganz reingewürgt hat?


Das ist  beim Angeln sicherlich eine Grauzone, letztlich  ähnlich wie beim Fallenstellen, es gibt immer ein Restrisiko, dass sich Dinge anders entwickeln als gedacht und im Zweifelsfall ist es Aufgabe der Justiz darüber zu befinden, wie geltendes Recht auszulegen ist. 



> Ich war am Freitag NUR 2 Stunden auf Barsch angeln. In der Zeit hatte ich 3 Hechte am Haken....als Überbeißer auf die kleinen Barsche.....Aufgrund der Tiefe muss ich die Barsche an den Spot sehr langsam hochkurbeln damit sie überleben.
> 
> Könnte man ja als ganz langsames aktives Angeln mit Lebendköfi auslegen....



Der Fall gefällt mir eigentlich noch besser, weil ich glaube, da könnte man sagen die Grenze ist da erreicht, wo du den Barsch nicht nur einholst, sondern auch auswirfst. Vielleicht wäre das Generell die Lösung, um den Tatbestand mal sauber zu definieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*



Saltywata schrieb:


> wo du den Barsch nicht nur einholst, sondern auch auswirfst.


tststststs - würde doch ein Angler hierzulande NIEEE machen...

:g:g:g


----------



## Saltywata (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Die Härte war mal, man stand am neuen Gewässer und es war Kontrolle und wir waren auch umgänglich, um vielleicht noch einen Tipp abzustauben und der lokale FA sagte: “Eure Köfis sind nicht so attraktiv, die bewegen sich zu wenig.“
Ich habe zunehmend den Eindruck, dass es beim lebenden Köderfisch eher um es eine Entscheidung geht die jeder für sich zu treffen hat. Wie soll man denn auch wirkungsvoll kontrollieren und definieren, was sich wie die Diskussion zeigt in Grauzonen bewegt, Titel fifty shades of Köfi.
Da kann man jedes Argument spalten und zerfleddern, am Ende bleibt ohnehin nur die Eigenverantwortung und wer unbedingt will tut es halt. Es gibt ja auch keine wirkliche Ächtung in der Szene, eher sowas wie stillschweigendes Verständnis. Nur es bleibt eben am Ende trotzdem verboten, und man wird auch von Nichtanglern wenig Sympathie erleben, wenn es darum geht, da was zu ändern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Schön zusammen gefasst - und ich sehe ich muss an meinen Überschriften arbeiten



> fifty shades of Köfi.





Im Weser-Ems-Gebiet ist ja gerade Hatz seitens Ministerium/Behörden auf Anger mit lebendem Köfi, Setzkescher und Wettangeln...:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Im Moment kursiert ein Papier, nachdem ausgerechnet im Bereich Meppen (Weser-Ems Gebiet), also im Gebiet des Naturschutzverbandes der Sportfischer im Fischereiverband von Weser-Ems, von Präsi Pieper, der alles so toll mit GRÜNEN und NABU regelt und keine Nachteile hat, in dem WAPO monieren soll, dass von Grenze NRW bis Emden, also fließbare Ems, schiffbare Ems, Nebenarme und Nebenfließgewässer , sowie an Pachtseen vom Küstenland bis Oldenburger Bereich zahlreiche Verstösse gegen das Tierschutzrecht stattfinden sollen (Einsatz von Setzkeschern und *von Lebendködern,*  „Catch and Release“ sowie angeblich noch immer stattfindende Preisfischen ).
> ...



Man kommt also im Ernstfall schon mal schneller wo rein, wo man lieber nicht drin  wäre..


----------



## geomas (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> EBEN - und je nach Aufesehr (und evtl. nachfolgend Richter) kann das durchaus unterschiedlich beurteilt und gewertet werden



Und genau deshalb geht auch Deine Frage „Ab wann...” ins Leere. 
Es gibt keine 100-prozentige Sicherheit, dafür umso mehr Ermessensspielraum im Einzelfall.
Normalerweise sollte es bei dem von Dir beschriebenen Szenario nicht zu Problemen kommen, aber sicher ist man eben nie...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Da wäre es gut, würde man hier Argumentationshilfen bekommen  könnte..

Und da kam ja schon einiges - es hat sich ja gezeigt, dass nicht mal jeder Angler weiss, dass sich die Grundelviecher unbemerkt aufhängen können..

DAS im Notfall zu wissen oder dann beim googlen finden zu können, ist doch schon was ;-))


----------



## LänglicherLeng (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Also ich bin FA, in den von Thomas geschikderten Fällen würde ich wie folgt entscheiden:

1. ohne zeitliche Beschänkung
Wenn ein kleiner Fisch sich diese Montage reinzieht und hängt, der Angler keinen Biss erkennt bzw. nach kurzem ruckeln nichts mehr passiert und er weiter abwartet, dann ist das halt so. 
Entscheidung: Pech für die Grundel - Kein lebender Köfi

2. Das Made am Ring Beispiel. Dazu eine kleine Anektode: Vor vielen Jahren hab ich im Frühsommer mit Teig an einer Posenmontage auf Karpfen geangelt. Soweit so gut, Hunderte Brütlinge (1-1,5cm groß) machten sich über den Angelteig her, es bildete sich eine große Traube. Eine gute Stunde passierte nix, außer dass die Brütlinge ganz langsam den Teig vom Haken nuggelten. Dann kam eine großer Regenbogner vorbei. Entdeckte die Brütlingstraube und saugte diese zusammen mit halb vom Teig verdeckten Karfpfenhaken ein. 
Entscheidung: Pech für die Brütlinge und den Regenbogner. Kein lebender Köfi

3. Das kommt nun darauf an, wie die Regelung auf dem Erlaubnisschein des Fischereirechtinhabers aussieht. Verbietet dieser eine solche Montage, erlaubt ist z. B. nur eine Anbissstelle, Montagen sind generell verboten, dann lautet die Entscheidung: Pech für den Angler. Die Montage wird per Fotobeweis gesichert. Es erfolgt eine Anzeige wegen Tierquälerei. 

Ist hingegen die Benutzung von Montagen frei, dann lass ich mich gerne davon überzeugen, dass dies eine Dropshotmontage für Regenwurm sein soll, um den Wurm fixiert führen zu können. Der Angler nicht gleich nach dem Auswurf einholte (aus welchem Grund auch immer).  In einer solchen Montage wird gerne ein kleinerer und ein größerer Haken verwendet. Entscheidung: Pech für die Grundel - Kein lebender Köfi 

Generell gild für mich, (wie es eigentlich für jeden FA gelten sollte), die Unschuldsvermutung. Bedeutet: Niemand wird als perfekter Angler geboren, Fehler in Montagen können passieren, ein Biss muss nicht unbedingt als dieser erkannt werden. Kurz gesagt, wegen mangelnder Erfahrung häng ich niemanden einen Strick um den Hals. 

Weiter achte ich darauf, dass der Köfi absichtlich lebend gefangen und dann lebend angeködert wurde. Ergo der Köfi muss eindeutig aus dem Wasser raus gewesen und als lebender Köfi angeködert sein. 
Eine Überbeißermontage, muss Glasklar als solche erkennbar sein!

Ich werde aber kaum einschreiten, wenn unbeabsichtigt ein Fisch gefangen wird und sich ein Hecht dann diesen lebenden Fisch reinzieht. Das ist halt mal so in der Natur, dass sich ein Raufisch an eine verletzte oder anderweitig gehandicapte Beute hält.    

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Toll geschildert, aber Du könntest mit der Einstellung (die ich für richtig halte) eher eine Minderheit unter den FA darstellen.

Ich glaube eher, dass viele zu Ungunsten des Anglers auf Lebendköder plädieren würden..


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

@LänglicherLeng

Auf jeden Fall merkt man, dass du nicht nur FA sondern auch ein erfahrener Angler bist #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

unterschreib ich auch, Franz!!

Einer, der Plan hat!!

Lobenswert!


----------



## LänglicherLeng (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Danke Jungs


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

gerne - loben ist immer schöner als schimpfen ;-))


----------



## Nordan (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Habe auch schon paar mal mit lebenden Köfi geangelt.
Und zwar unfreiwillig beim Karpfenangeln:

Selbst die winzigsten Brassen lutschen so lange am Boilie rum, bis sie sich gehakt haben. Kriegt man bei ungünstiger größe(Brasse, sowie Blei ( oder quasi Blei und Blei ;D)) und Entfernung nichtmal mit.
Da warn auch schon ein paar perfekt durch Lippe angeköderte dabei....hätt ich mit Absicht nicht besser machen können.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Da frage ich mich - ist leadcore eigentlich hechtsicher? ;D


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Also wenn der kleine Fisch mit seinem Rücken zugebissen hat und da ein 0/1 Haken dran hängt, würde ich mal von einem Köfi ausgehen.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich - ist leadcore eigentlich hechtsicher? ;D



Eher nicht. Der Bleikern ist sehr weich, den kann man durchbeißen. 
Aber die Kombination aus der doch recht dicken Außenhaut + dem Bleikern würde einem Hechtbiss meiner Meinung nach wahrscheinlich standhalten. 

Wobei das Leadcore ja nicht das Vorfachmaterial ist. Da haben die Karpfenangler ja meistens entweder ein dickes Geflecht oder ein Stiff-Rig (Fluorocarbon) im Einsatz. 

Wobei wir bei einer Frage wären, die im Board glaube ich, noch nie diskutiert wurde: Ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher? 

Die meisten Hechte die auf Boilies gehen werden übrigens sicher gelandet, genauso wie viele Drop-Shot Hechte. Der Grund ist, dass der Haken meistens weeeeeit vorne sitzt und sie gar nicht richtig ans Vorfachmaterial rankommen um es durchzubeißen. 

Hatte dieses Jahr auch wieder einen Hecht auf Boilie. Siehe Anhang


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wobei wir bei einer Frage wären, die im Board glaube ich, noch nie diskutiert wurde: Ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher?



In ähnlicher Form schon, da fragte Thomas jedenfalls nach dem hechtsicheren Durchmesser.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329498


----------



## Minimax (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> In ähnlicher Form schon, da fragte Thomas jedenfalls nach dem hechtsicheren Durchmesser.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329498



Ich glaub eher, Franz meinte dass die Hechtsicher-Fluoro Diskussion in unregelmäßigen Abständen und verschiedensten Threads immer wieder aufflammt und unausweichlich, sozusagen mit der Präzision einer Ballettchoreographie, zu aggressivem Beissverhalten unter den Hechtspezialisten führt.


----------



## Saltywata (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ist der Konsens nicht, dass wenn man die Vorteile von FC nutzen will, man im Bereich des nicht hechtsicheren FC bleibt und man andersherum gezielt auf Hecht mehr Vorteile durch Stahl hat? - Ich warte ja noch dieses Jahr auf einen dieser Rheinhechte von denen hier geredet wird, mal gucken was der von 0,35mm FC hält. 

Aber deshalb hier in Hängertown den guten Stahl/Titanium verjockeln, kommt nicht in Frage, da muss der Kamerad Esox sich auch mal mit der Zanderbehandlung zufrieden geben, wenn es ihn denn gibt.

Ich hatte übrigens diesen Sommer auch mal die Kevlar-Vorfächer von Gamakatsu (man gönnt sich ja sonst nix) in Benutzung, leider vergriffen sich ausschließlich Barbe und Aal daran. Gibt es da einen Unterschied zu Geflochtener/FC?- Ansonsten werde ich berichten, wenn der erste Räuber zuschnappt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Hier gehts ja um versehentliche Verwendung als lebender Köfi - da kommste mit Stahl, dickem, FC, Titan etc. aber jedenfalls schnell in Erklärungsnot ;-)))


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?*

Naja wenn ich ne feeder mit 16er Häkchen o.ä. habe ist es wohl was anderes als bei der Welsrute mit Stahlvorfach und Grundelkebap am Fleischerhaken


----------

